# New Design



## ehanes7612 (Oct 3, 2010)

had to raise the floor higher on one end to drain the water out the garage 






replaced the 3 400 watt systems with a HPS 1000 watt...along with the 1000 Halide...heat is down ..room is 80 degrees , also save about 15 a month in electricity, grow area is now 8 x 15 ..50 percent more than before






hydrofogger is on 30min off/15 min on schedule...saving up for humidistat...gravity fed from improvised tank ..should last several days if not a week before refilling, replacing the two heat vaporizers (2 x 275 watt) will save me another 20 on electric bill per month


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2010)

cant open fotos because i dont have a gmail account.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 3, 2010)

me neither .....


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 3, 2010)

I do have a G mail account and photos don't open for me either.

Susan


----------



## Candace (Oct 3, 2010)

You can upload your photos here at ST or use Imageshack etc.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 4, 2010)

ok, will do


----------



## Pete (Oct 4, 2010)

all the photos appear and look great to me!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2010)

yup! looks great!


----------



## Justin (Oct 4, 2010)

very nice! 

Someday when my seedlings grow up i plan to set up a full grow-room similar to this. right now i just have lightstands.

do u have a reflector on that lamp? if not, u might try a batwing-style reflector.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 4, 2010)

Justin said:


> very nice!
> 
> Someday when my seedlings grow up i plan to set up a full grow-room similar to this. right now i just have lightstands.
> 
> do u have a reflector on that lamp? if not, u might try a batwing-style reflector.



Yeah. I have seen those...maybe one day...I just have siimpe square bendable alum reflectors


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> cant open fotos because i dont have a gmail account.


OK, I can see them now. Yaaay! Looks good but, you need to make a hanging or upper area to provide shade for those plants that are less light loving! Also to hold more plants.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 4, 2010)

The halide is actually half as intense as the sodium...believe me..all the plants are in their perfect spo. Been through this beforet....the lights are 6 feet away......from the center plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 4, 2010)

Most interesting. I, not growing in this fashion, have often wondered how many times a month you all get raided by the police for "pot culture"?:evil:


----------



## Clark (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm still waiting...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2010)

No artificial lights here but I know the viewers in the building across the way must wonder about the green floor!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting set-up, ehanes.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 5, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Most interesting. I, not growing in this fashion, have often wondered how many times a month you all get raided by the police for "pot culture"?:evil:



pot growing is so pervasive here in seattle, cops really dont care or its too difficult for them to get warrants.....they will however bust you for SELLING IN THE ACT of large quantities..but they are more interested in harder drugs and use busts of say 5lbs(which is usually done off property) to get to the harder stuff...its not enough for cops to bust a house based on just having gro lights...its too circumstantial and would be very embarrassing for them...i would be more worried about theft than cops


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 5, 2010)

NYEric said:


> No artificial lights here but I know the viewers in the building across the way must wonder about the green floor!



here, if anyone cared they would know i grow orchids or at least would know i dont grow pot...i sometimes have the garage door open exposing everything to a busy walkway...i dont care ..nothing to hide and my next door neighbors know what i grow


----------

